# Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? :-)



## AalNils (19. März 2005)

Hallo alle,

Ich wuerde mich, da ich neu bin, vorher gerne noch vorstellen!

Ich heiße Nils, ansaessig in Hamburg an der schoenen Elbe, bin 29 Jahre alt und seit einigen Jahren begeisterter Aalangler. Aber seit neuestem Spiele ich eher MacGuyver (oder wie auch immer der Typ geschrieben wird) beim Angeln, probiere, Aale auch mal anders zu fangen, und das moeglichst unter einem Eko Tarif, sprich mit dem, was man so im Haushalt hat. 

Ich war, dass muss ich leider zugeben, nie wirklich erfolgreich, mir ist mal ein schnuersenkel in ein von mir konstruiertes (und selbst geknuepftes! ;-)) Netz geschwommen, aber sonst nichts großartiges. 

Was mich schon immer sehr fasziniert hat - ich aber nie Begreifen konnte, das Prinzip der Reuse.

Ich versteh nicht, wie es moeglich ist, dass ein Fisch in eine Reuse reinschwimmen kann, aber nicht wieder rauskommt..? Ich meine, wo ist die Logik dabei ? ;-)

Nunja, egal, ich habe nun schon mal gegoogled und auch diese "Colaflaschenreusen" gefunden, aber naja, ich glaube kaum, dass die zum Aalfang geeignet sind.

Nun meine Frage an euch, liebe (hoffentlich vorhandene) Hobbybastler:

Habt ihr euch schon mal drangesetzt eine Aalreuse zu konstruieren ? 
Falls ja waere ich sehr dankbar ueber Infos und vielleicht dazu noch illustrationen.

Mit freundlichem Petri Heil,

Nils


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Moin Nils !

Erstmal Willkommen im Forum!

Sicherlich kann man mit Netzen, Draht, alten Regentonnen oder Strumpfhosen Reusen bauen. Aber damit fischen dürfen steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das kann zum Probem werden!

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## AalNils (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Huhu,

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, allerdings ist es diesmal, glaub es oder nicht, fuer ein wirklich privates Gewässer - naemlich meinen Gartenteich, ich habe vor langer Zeit mal gedacht "Och, faengst du dir ein paar Aale und guckst ob die sich in deinem Gartenteich vermehren". Es waren 5, allerdings haben sie sich nicht vermehrt *g*. Nunja, da ich dachte, das fuenf zu wenig waren, deshalb fing ich nochmals (ich glaube es waren) 8 und setzte sie dazu, auch ein misserfolg. Nunja, jetzt hatte ich ein paar goldfische geschenkt bekommen, die ich eigentlich in diesen teich setzen wollte, nur vergaß ich meinen eingesetzten fang ..

Resultat: 3 Tage später waren von 20 Goldfischen (die hat mir ein Freund geschenkt :-( was sag ich ihm blos ? "Sorry, aber meine Aale .." ?!) noch ganze, man lese und staune, NULL da :-(.

HILFE ! 

(
Maße vom Teich:

19 qm
an der tiefsten stelle 1,4 m
)

Ich wuerde mich bestimmt nicht mit einer Reuse aus strumpfhosen (falls es denn funktioniert *g*) an nen teich setzen der nicht meiner wäre, was wuerde nur passieren wenn mich einer sehen wuerde . Transvestit on tour !

Petri Heil ;-)


Edit:

Achso, an meine Garnelenzucht machen die mistviecher sich auch noch ran, die hab ich wirklich muehsam aufgezogen, ich denke mal 70% der Garnelen sind weg, ich will garnicht wissen was fuer Kapitale da nach knapp 4 Jahren bei mir im Gartenteich schwimmen, wenn ich die drecksviecher mit eurer Hilfe fange, verspreche ich Fotos von denen. ;-)


----------



## mcrae (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Ein 120er Fegenrohr aus Kunststoff, etwas Wickelblei, zwei Endkappen, Bohrmaschine und eine Stichsäge.
Mehr brauchst du nicht.
Das Regenrohr bildet den Reusenkörper, da einige Löcher reinbohren (es soll ja auch Wasser in der Reuse sein) und das Blei rumwickeln -oder anders beschweren-.
In die Endkappen mit der Stichsäge mittig jeweils ein Loch mit ungefähr 5cm Durchmesser sägen.
Die Endkappen aufsetzen, in die Reuse einen Köder legen und das ganze im Wasser versenken.
Vergiss nicht da ein Band zum rausziehen anzubauen.
Nach einiger Zeit ist dann Aal in der Reuse und du kannst ihn rausziehen.
Die Länge der Reuse kannst du je nach Gewässergrösse/Platz wählen, unter einem halben Meter dürfte jedoch zu klein sein.


----------



## AalNils (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Hmm, ich verstehe das prinzip immernoch nicht, wenn ich das ding dann wieder aus dem wasser hole (Wie lange sollte die Reuse drinnen bleiben?!), dann verkriecht sich der Aal doch wieder spielend leicht heraus, oder nicht ? Ich meine, wenn da zwei oeffnungen an den Seiten sind ?!

Petri Heil


----------



## mcrae (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Das Prinzip ist eigendlich, das der Fisch -weil die Löcher kleiner sind- den Ausgang nicht so schnell findet.
Wie Lange die Reuse im Wasser sein sollte ist je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich.
Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Fang mal mit 1-2h an.


----------



## seifi04 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

nimmst eine alte waschmaschinentrommel von einem  toplader kleinere löcher rein fertig.


----------



## AalNils (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *



			
				seifi04 schrieb:
			
		

> nimmst eine alte waschmaschinentrommel von einem toplader kleinere löcher rein fertig.


 

Erm, ja, sehr Eko. Definitiv billiger als alles andere. ;-)


----------



## norgepeitscher (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

1-2h reichen nicht! eine reuse sollte mindestens 2-3tage liegen.kommt die reuse das erste mal ins wasser kannst dir ziemlich sicher sein das sich in der ersten woche gar kein fisch darin findet(hat einfach mal geruchsgründe)die reuse muß erst den geruch des gewässers annehmen.wird die reuse in ein anderes gewässer umgesetzt muß sie unbedingt gut trocknen.das soll der verbreitung von fischseuchen vorbeugen.ich hab diese "weisheiten" von jemanden der beim fischer jahrelang gearbeitet hat.ob das alles so stimmt weiß ich nicht.zumindest das mit der liegezeit der reuse ist so,das hab ich selbst ausprobiert!


----------



## seifi04 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Hat mein opa früher immer gemacht und das hat hundertpro funktioniert


----------



## Pixelschreck (19. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Entschuldige bitte, aber das hörte sich zuerst nicht gerade sportlich an.
Hast du es schonmal mit Schnüre legen versucht? Macht am wenigsten Aufwand.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder!

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## seifi04 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Ne sportlich ist das nicht unbedingt das gebe ich zu,aber früher waren ja auch andere Zeiten. Allerdings sind Reusen auch nicht unbedingt sportlich.


----------



## Merlinrs (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Genau ich würde das auch nicht so kompliziert machen einfach mit Angel und Köderfisch und ruckzug ist die sache erledigt. Kostenpunkt gleich null


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

das ist ja das lustige, ich hab mich schon so oft an meinen gartenteich angeln gesetzt, mehrere tage - erfolglos, die viecher sind nicht bloed. 

Schnuere legen ? Wie soll das aussehen ?

Petri Heil


----------



## Pixelschreck (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Du nimmst eine Krüftige Hauptschnur und knotest als seitenarme einige Hackenschnüre an. Köder drauf und 1 bis 2 Tage auslegen.


----------



## Merlinrs (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Sind noch andere lebende sachen im teich oder nur diese aale wenn nur diese aale dann ganz einfach mit strom 2 minuten arbeit und die sache hat sich erledigt


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Du lädst einfach das gesamte Anglerboard ein und alle kommen mit kompletter ausrüstung und fangen dir die Aale raus *g* Fertsch ! Natürlich kostet es dich was ....... 2 Kisten Bier ^^


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Da sind noch andere Leben dinge im Teich *g*. Das mit dem Strom .. nunja .. *g* Das find ich wirklich etwas sehr wuah. Und ich hab eben gerade meinen teich (MIT DEM GUMMIBOOT MEINES SOHNES) ausgelotet, es scheint doch als sei mehr aalbestand da, als ich selber fing, ich habe weit ueber 12 dinger auf meinem lot gehabt :\.. Aber eigentlich ist das unwahrscheinlich, oder ?


(das ist jetzt ein wenig off topic, so langsam beißen die Aale doch eh wieder, oder ? ;-))


----------



## fishing-hase (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

setzt dich doch einfach an den teich und angel die dinger da raus!
du bist doch angler!

da kann man nach feierabend noch was schönes machen.
und warme tage kommen noch genug!


severin


----------



## Borgon (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

@Aalnils:Keine Angst,die Aale haben sich in deinem Gartenteich bestimmt nicht vermehrt,das geht nur ´n paar Tausend Kilometer weiter im Salzwasser :q ,und was hast du für Echolot auf dem man am Grund liegende oder eingebuddelte Aale erkennt? :q  #6  #h


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2005)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Wieso läßt Du den Teich nicht einfach ab und greifst Dir die Biester, dann kannste bei der Gelegenheit gleich Frühjahrsputz machen.


----------



## blingbling (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

gib es den nichts einfacherers, ich hab mal 2typen gesehen die hatten so was wie ein regensürm und da ein seil dran(stat den griff) und dann warfen die nur köder rein und 5min später waren da voll viele köderfische imregenschürm|evil:


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Hi
Eine Reuse besteht aus einem"mehreren"Leitnetzen,dann kommt der Reusenkörper dieser hat unterschiedliche Kehlen.
Die erste Kehle ist sehr groß geöffnet,die zweite etwas enger,und die letzte liegt so dicht zusammen das der Fisch keinen Ausgang mehr findet.
Reusen fangen nur wenn das Leitnetz zum Ufer gespannt ist,so läuft der Fisch am Leitnetz lang bis er auf die Reuse trifft.
Reusen die mitten m See etc.stehen werden durch mehrere Leitnetze zu einen Irgarten gesetzt der Fisch findet keinen Ausgang mehr und trifft irgendwann auf die Reuse,wo er alle drei Kehlen passiert und nun nicht mehr entkommen kann.
Es gibt auch ein oder 2 Kehlige Reusen diese sind aber nicht so gut wie 3 oder noch mehr Kehlig.Gute Reusen haben min. 3 Kammern mit min 3 Kehlen.
Dann gibt es noch Flügelreusen aber lassen wir das dauert alles zu lange.
Besorg dir ne 3 Kehlige Reuse mit Leitnetz,stell diese richtig auf und abwarten.Ne gebrauchte 3 Kehlige gibs schon ab 20€.
lg


----------



## FelixSch (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Ohne Klugschei*en zu wollen, aber ganz ganz eigentlich sehe ich es so, dass du keine Reuse im in deinem Gartenteich einsetzen darfst.

Wenn man sich das Hamburgisches Fischereigesetz anschaut dann steht in Paragraph 1a) Abs 1: Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei [...] in den hamburgischen Binnen- und Küstengewässern. 
Desweiteren steht in Paragraph 1a) Abs 3:  Binnengewässer sind die oberirdischen Gewässer im Sinne des § 1 Absatz 1 Nummer 1 des Wasserhaushaltsgesetzes [...].

Gehen wir in eben jenes Wasserhaushaltsgesetz, dann definiert die bezeichnete Nummer ein oberirdisches Gewässer als: "das ständig oder zeitweilig in Betten fließende oder stehende oder aus Quellen wild abfließende Wasser", was auf deinen Gartenteich zutrifft. 

Dir ist als Nicht-Berufs- und Nicht-Nebenberufsfischer nur das Angeln mit der Handangel oder einer Senke von 1 qm erlaubt. 

Zwar finden sich weiter unten Aunahmebestimmungen des Wasserhaushaltsgesetz für Eigentümer von Gewässern, aber da steht nichts davon drinnen, dass man andere Gesetze oder Verordnungen brechen darf.

Also, ich sehe es so, dass Fischereigesetz und Verordnung auch an deinem 19 qm-Teich zuhause gelten. Allerdings bin ich auch den Überzeugung, dass keiner kommt und dein Fanggerät überprüft.


----------



## Köderbauer (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Hallo AalNils,
das ist ja mal eine seltene Herausforderung.
Aber mit lesen von Gesetzestexten kommste da nicht weiter.
Hier gibts Kunststoffreusen: http://www.abenteuer-meeresangeln.d...=4972&osCsid=lojds6r24t374j25s2ntg073gu2okbu2

viel Erfolg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Na Sicher .
Aalschnüre legen,und in 2 Tagen haste verendete große Barsche dran. Von der Quälerei mal ganz zu schweigen.#d


----------



## Jens0883 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Vielleicht sind ja auch nur kleine Barsche drin...|bla:


----------



## Stefan6 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Mal auf das Datum geschaut,wann der Thread erstellt wurde:q


----------



## Harbour (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Jo 

Allem Anschein nach hat er nach 3 Jahren die Aale immer noch nicht rausgekriegt 

lg harbour


----------



## diego-beyer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du gar keinen aal mehr im teich hast? dann hilft weder reuse noch angel noch sonst was! die biester machen sich aus einem so kleinen teich schneller rar als man glaubt. und deine goldfische kann auch ein reiher oder kormoran oder sonst was rausgeholt haben. manchmal verstecken die sich auch nur für eine ganze zeit.


----------



## NOK-Angler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

oder du nimmst einfach feinen maschendraht, rollst diesem zu einem zylinder( ca 30-40cm im durchmesser und 1-1,50m länge) dann machst du die für die eine seite einen maschendrahtdeckel und befestigst ihn mit draht an der einen seite(aber so das du ihn wieder öffnen kannst um später die fische zu entnehmen) und für die andere seite formst du dir einen trichter (eine seite durchmesser des zylinders andere seite 5-7 cm, länge 20-30 cm) diesn befestigst du nun ebenfals mit draht(größere öffnung nach außen)
nun nimmst du dir ein wenig angelschnur und ziehst mit einer ködernadel alles drauf was deine fische mögen, diese legst du dann in schlnigen und befestigst sie in deiner reuse noch ein band dran damit du sie nach 2-3 tagen wieder aus deinem teich holen kannst und los gehts!

viel spaß damit
der NOK-Angler


----------



## JuergenS (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *



> Von AalNils,  erstellt am: 19.03.2005 um 14:36


Dat is verjährt.


----------



## zander-rafi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eine Aalreuse selber zurechtbasteln ? *

geiler thread haha haha


----------

